# OS Templates aus laufendem System erstellen



## Deex (18. Jan. 2015)

So langsam mache ich mir gedanken wie ich vorgehe wenn ich meinen Server wechsel, nun hat man mir in einem anderem Thread empfohlen die Webserver Konfiguration als Virtuelles OS das nächste mal zu erstellen.

Meine Frage wäre, kann ich aus dem aktuellem System eine Virtuelle OS erstellen die ich mit ISPConfig im nächstem Server verwenden kann? Die nächste frage wäre wie das mit der IP Adresse aussieht. Wenn ich jetzt das Betriebssystem als Image erstellen würde, so wären ja noch die alten IP Adressen eingetragen, lässt sich das ohne weiteres anpassen?

Hat jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Jan. 2015)

Ich hab schon öfter Kisten von Dedi auf virtuelle Kiste umgebaut.
Ich hab jedoch bei der ersten Installation der virtuellen Kiste immer lieber etwas mehr Zeit investiert, da man dann langfristig auch bei folgenden Umzügen mehr Spaß damit hat.

Der Weg den ich nicht so mag ist .. quick n dirty... per rsync die Kiste auf eine Minimalinstallation in der neuen VM Syncen. Je nach verwendeter Virtualisierung entsprechende excludes setzen.

Der lange Weg..... eine VM frisch minimal installieren, anschließend ein blankes ISPConfig installieren mit den benötigten Modulen und die Webseiten von Hand umziehen... Mailpostfächer kann man problemlos syncen....auf die Art kann man bei Bedarf auch von Apache auf Nginx wechseln oder andersrum...
Bei einem Wechsel zwischen Dovecot und Courier muss man noch ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten beachten.

Was die IP betrifft.... das ist auch kein Problem... je nachdem welchen der obigen Wege man einschlägt.
Bei einem Fullsync ist halt die interfaces mit im exclude, bei OpenVZ ists eh irrelvant....

Also es gibt viele Möglichkeiten was Du machen kannst.

Wenn Du mehr Hinweise gibst, kann man noch konkreter antworten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2015)

Das hier ist zwar schon älter, sollte aber noch gehen, Du musst Dur aufpassen dass due die VM nicht als ploop erstellst sondern im alten format:

https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-c...nd-xen-vms-into-openvz-containers-debian-etch

nach dem Import kannst Due sie dann ja ins ploop Format konvertieren.


----------



## Deex (10. Feb. 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, und sorry für meine späte rückmeldung ich hatte einiges zu tun =/. Ich werde das ausprobieren 

Ich beginne erst einmal damit mir ein Debian Wheezy VMware Image von der DVD zu erstellen (minimal) und nach plan dort den openvz server zu installieren. Am ende dann das Live System dort rauf zu Syncronisieren.

Beziehungsweise
1) Server 2 - Debian Minimal
2) Server 2 - ISPConfig
3) Open VZ Installieren
4) Syncronisierung vom Live Server auf das Image
5) Schauen ob ich es booten kann 

Wobei ich hierbei noch einige Fragezeichen im Kopf habe.
- Jedes Image was ich habe benötigt eine weitere IPSConfig installation zum sie zu verbinden? Ich habe ja jetzt auf dem live server ISPConfig laufen, das würde ich ja quasi mit in das Image einspielen.
- Die Minimal Konfiguration sollte am besten als einzelne Festplatte partioniert sein?

Mein Ziel ist es im grunde in der Zukunft einen Master zu haben und das aktuelle Live System als Image zu Starten in einer Virtuellen umgebung.

Momentan bin ich immerhin dabei den Server hier als Image zu Syncronsieren. Das Ploop format was du angesprochen hast ist jenes welches ISPConfig benötigt?


----------



## piet (17. Feb. 2015)

Wenn ich die ganze Sache richtig verstanden habe, ist das eigentlich eine Paradeanwendung für Docker:

für ubuntu hier näher beschrieben (is nur ein Beispiel):
http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-docker-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/

Soll resourcenschonender, schneller und leichter installierbar sein. Ich würd mal schauen, vielleicht gibts da sogar schon einen fertigen Container für den Webserver in den Du dann nur noch Deine Seiten implementieren mußt . . .


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2015)

Zitat von piet:


> Wenn ich die ganze Sache richtig verstanden habe, ist das eigentlich eine Paradeanwendung für Docker:


Nicht so wirklich, denn Docker hat keine Persistenz. Damit Du einen hosting Server mit mehreren Kunden betreiben kannst, müsstest Du bei Docker das komplette /etc Verzeichnis als external storage definieren da Systemuser und Gruppen für die Webseiten angelegt werden müssen, dateien für die vvhosts geschrieben etc. Und Docker kann kein Quota, du hst also keine Möglichkeit die Webspaces in deiner VM zu beschränken. Docker ist sicherlich eine nette Sache für einige Dinge, aber im Hosting Bereich fehlen einfach zu viele Optionen.


----------



## piet (18. Feb. 2015)

@Till  oh, ich hatte neulich diese Abhandlung über Wirtsverzeichnisse im Docker gelesen: 

http://www.heise.de/developer/artik...ntainer-erstellen-2145030.html?artikelseite=3

und das klang eigentlich sehr flexibel was die Benutzung externer Daten, anderer Container und Erstellung derselben betrifft. Deshalb hatte ich es für genau solche Zwecke im Hinterkopf behalten, muß allerdings sagen, daß ich da bis dato noch nichts testen konnte. Interessant, wenn Du da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hast. Sowas kommt mir immer in den Foren  entschieden zu kurz. Da müßte es vielmehr Erfahrungs-Beiträge geben, wenn jemand grundsätzliche Problemlösungen gefunden hat. Das würde das eingefahrene "ich-hätte-da-gern-mal-ein-Problem" Frage-Antwortspiel gehörig auflockern 

danke auf jeden Fall
piet


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2015)

Das im heise artikel ist das was ich mit external storage oben gemeint habe und was halt so nicht funktioniert bzw. im Hostingbereich keinen Sinn macht. Du kannst sowas nutzen wenn Du die Daten eines standalone mysql servers (also /var/lib/mysql) persistent ablegen willst oder nur eine einzge webseite per apache auslieferst, aber bei hosting systemen wo sich auch die Linux user ändern macht es keinen Sinn docker zu nehmen. Denn nehmen wir mal an Du wolltest einen web, mail und dns server wie ihn ispconfig bereitstellt virtualisieren, dann müsstest Du mindestens /etc, /var/www, /var/vmail und /var/log persistent einbinden. Die Dateien in /etc hängen aber von den software versionen ab, bei docker soll man ja eben mal die software austauschen können, das ist der Sinn dahinter, nur geht das nicht wenn die persistent gespeicherte config dann nicht mehr mit der neuen softwareversion läuft. Und da Docker kein quota kann,  könnten also Deine User den kompletten persistenten speicher aufbrauchen, Du hast keine Chanche den Speicherverbrauch pro webseite zu limitieren. Das Problem liegt hier in Docker selbst, daher kann es da keine Problemlösung geben wenn docker nicht auf persistente speicherung umstellt. dass haben die Jungs von CoreOS auch festgestellt und haben daher mit rocket Ihre eigene Implementierung abgespalten https://coreos.com/blog/rocket/


----------



## Deex (18. Feb. 2015)

Hi Leute,

also ich bin immernoch unschlüssig. Ich glaub ich hätte von vornerein alles Virtuell erstellen müssen. Auch mit dem Template erstellen aus dem Laufenden System bin ich an der stelle hängen geblieben wo ich der Virtuellen Festplatte zu wenig Speicher gegeben haben um sie dort zu Sycronisieren und selbst nach dem zweiten erweitern der Platte ist alles nun ziemlich unsauber, nichts desto Trotz werde ich den Server bald wechseln müssen weil der aktuelle an dem ende der Leistungsfähigkeit ist.

So wie ich das sehe hätte ich von vornerein den auf dem Server als Virtuellen Server erstellen müssen?

Wie ist denn das nun von der anderen vorgehensweise. Ich besorge mir einen weiteren Server, installiere den Perfekten Server komplett Neu und dort richte ich mir den Perfekten Server als Virtuellen Server ein? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe und eines Tages es notwendig ist kann ich innerhalb des Master Servers den Virtuellen herauskopieren und sichern? In welchem Datei Format wird der Virtuelle sein? Und ist es überhaupt wirklich besser das so zu regeln?


----------

